# What color is this?



## KibaNicole (7 mo ago)

anyone know what color you would call this? I’m still a newbie to keeping pigeon, especially when it comes to color so I just thought I’d ask 
Also, i have him paired up with a white hen, anyone know what colors I should expect the babies to be?


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

In Pigeon genetics term, this color is called 'Ash Red'. The 'bars\ stripes' on the wings are ash red. The body looks to be grey reddish? (better pics would help). It could be called a 'ash red spread' I suppose.

"i have him paired up with a white hen, anyone know what colors I should expect the babies to be?" : From the eyes, this pigeon seems quiet young (again, better pics would help, not sure from these pics), so I'm curious how you figured it is a male (?).

I'm not an expert in pigeon genetics; there are resources and discussions in the Forum; there is a section named Pigeon and Dove Genetics', do check it out.

This might be helpful to read.




__





Recessive Red







learn.genetics.utah.edu





Good luck


----------

